# Lee Priest is not competing, so is Troy Alves, Ahmed Haider and Dexter.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

> 14) LEE PRIEST (33 years old; 5'4", 205 pounds): Lee didn't want to tell the editors of the Olympia program how much he weighed, claiming such information unfairly influences the judges ahead of time. When pressed, he said he would come in between ???150???280.??? So let???s say this -- if he comes in at either end of that spectrum, he???ll lose; if he comes in somewhere around the middle with a package a touch stronger than the one that earned him second at this year???s 2005 Ironman title, watch out, he???s definite top six at the very least. Which is now academic ???cos we just heard he???s withdrawn for the event.






> "The Mr. Olympia doesn't excite me to compete, and that's one of the reasons why I'm not doing it - I'd rather do the Arnold Classic. It's more professionally run, it's on mainstream TV, it has Arnold's name, and it's more accepted as a show. Half of people don't know about the Mr. Olympia - its never advertised in Vegas, and it's not in the paper the next day. I see people on the street and they ask me "Are you the one in Mr. Universe?" they don't even know about the Mr. Olympia. They say that the Mr. O is the #1 show in bodybuilding, but I think the Arnold classic is right up there.
> 
> The way you are treated at the Olympia is ridiculous. They are pushing us here and there, and they come back stage, telling us to go out early without oil, telling us that we don't have time to prepare. I'm not going out there without oil on, looking half-assed - so go ahead and start the show - without us!
> 
> ...






> *
> Originally Posted by Bob Cicherillo LEE has pulled out of the Olympia!!!
> His decision is bassed on his disapproval with the way the show is run and handled, he beleives he has to stick to his word .
> The contract for the show is toataly restricting and onesided all the way for the promoters to the point it is dissrespectfull to the athletes in some instances.
> ...








> Originally Posted by Lee Priest
> I am in shape been doing photos for MD.Am i spitting on my qualifiying spot i think not just cause i choose not to compete in a show that is not what it use to be is my choice.When the show returns to what it was then i might change my mind.
> 
> So many athletes train hard year-round for just a chance to compete at the O.
> ...



And I've heard somewhere that a couple of more pro's are thinking of pulling out right before.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 9, 2005)

I can't imagine Alves and Haider not doing it? Dexter said several months ago, long before Lee pulled out, that he wasn't doing it.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I can't imagine Alves and Haider not doing it? Dexter said several months ago, long before Lee pulled out, that he wasn't doing it.


Troy Alves is not doing the O because of personal reasons.
Haider, I don't know why.
And remember that dexter is going to make a big announcement at the Mr.O
And so is Lee, and I heard that Cicherillo is also gonna do something.
I don't know what it is but if this is the China thin or a new federation, I hope for all involved that this one will be a success. not like 1993!
Imagine Jackson to be the first to sign with a new federation, damn.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2005)

wow..


----------



## musclepump (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, I hadn't heard about Alves or Haider. With the supposed "new" rules being enforced, both of them would have had great showings.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

And now I'm hearing that Haider is gonna do it anyway.
I'm not sure anymore. So with only six days away, I'm not gonna shit on this any more, we will see what happens.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope Ahmad does


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

I think Priest might be my favorite person in BB.

 He isn't my fav competitor to watch, but he is real and acts appropriately.

 On a side note when IFBB pros come out and states publically that they have taken gear don't they get fined?


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 10, 2005)

So the original blurb you posted about Lee, basically what I got from it is that he doesn't want to compete because he's little and he thinks that what he weighs will ultimately influence his placing?


----------



## musclepump (Oct 10, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I think Priest might be my favorite person in BB.
> 
> He isn't my fav competitor to watch, but he is real and acts appropriately.
> 
> On a side note when IFBB pros come out and states publically that they have taken gear don't they get fined?


Haven't heard that, but I think it's ridiculous if true.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 11, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I hope Ahmad does


No Ahmad is not doing it, he wants to be with his wife, She's  pregnant.

This is the competitor list as it is now.

Melvin Anthony Jr.
Gustavo Badell
Darrem Charles
Ronnie Coleman
Chris Cormier
Jay Cutler
Kris Dim
Alexander Fedorov
Johnnie Jackson
Victor Martinez
Mustafa Mohammad
Lee Priest (withdrawn)
Craig Richardson
Ronnie Rockel
Markus Ruhl
Gunter Schlierkamp
Michael Sheridan
Quincy Taylor
Branch Warren


----------



## musclepump (Oct 11, 2005)

It's still a damn good lineup


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 12, 2005)

It is, and I look forward to this show and I think it will be one of the best Olympia's ever.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 12, 2005)

Assuming politics don't get in the way.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 12, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Assuming politics don't get in the way.


----------

